# Mink Boxes



## NattyB1

The Mink population is getting established in Chester County PA. (For years they were unheard of here.) Out of water body-grip traps in PA are also legal with some restrictions. I'm in the process of building some mink boxes from some local Amish scrap wood and a dozen #155 Conibears (5"x5" Double Springs). I am familiar with blind, pocket sets n drowning rigs with leg-holds for mink/raccoon...but not the boxes. My oldest (9 YOA) and I plan to run a line after gun deer season.

* Any suggestions on dimensions, bait, set-up tips, etc. would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. *


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I've never heard of a mink box. Weasel box yea. Maybe make it just a bit bigger than a weasel box...


----------



## hassell

I never targeted mink from years past as they were few and far between, the oldtimers used Jap wooden orange box's that were around then, fastened to trees, leghold and running pole, set it up the same way some of the guys use buckets for raccoons except it'll be square, about a 1 inch clearance around the set trap should be lots with the bait set behind, slot on either side to hold the set trap and tied or nailed to the tree, remember not to pick tree's with lots of sap as it will get on the fur, sure there will lots of other tips coming.


----------



## 220swift

Good advice above only thing I would add is getting your mink boxes built and set them out with out the traps to get the mink used to them. Even a little bait so the mink go in and out of the boxes, them after 10 to 14 days put the coni's in the boxes. :twocents:


----------



## 220swift

you might also consider pan triggers. This is done buy bending the trigger wires at a 90 degree angle to the trap then using thin wood or I liked using corrugated plastic (like you see on political signs) cut in a 2 or 3 inch square attach to the wire triggers, the corrugated plastic will slide over the triggers. The coni is then placed in the box, trigger side down and to the rear of the box. The mink will stand on the trigger pads as it works the bait and snap, mink in the coni.


----------



## hassell

Good reminder on the pre-baiting for new box's, I remember walking through some old growth and still finding the orange box's that had been there for 30 years, some of the lower ones I would use, they were set up for 00,0 or # 1's., prime target was marten.


----------



## NattyB

I really like that idea of setting the boxes out early and even prebaiting. Prebaiting becomes as real chore with Deer Season in session, but I definetely plan to set/weather the boxes and lure em.

I burn sawmill hardwood scraps, so I have tons of wood to make pan triggers...just haven't gotten to it yet. Been hanging deer stands and getting the pre-season Honey-Do list done.


----------



## 220swift

The honey do's will keep a guy busy..............


----------



## coyotejon

Mink tend to like things they can see through if entering it for the first time so I know next time I make mink boxes I will be using screen for a back rather than wood. This also lets scent dissipate better and let's the critters see the bait from both sides.


----------



## hassell

coyotejon said:


> Mink tend to like things they can see through if entering it for the first time so I know next time I make mink boxes I will be using screen for a back rather than wood. This also lets scent dissipate better and let's the critters see the bait from both sides.


 Good tip, the old orange boxes were built for ventilation and is probably why they worked so well.


----------



## On a call

I tend to run bottom edge sets for my mink, pockets too. As for the boxes I have not heard much about them being productive. Corrugated drainage pipe with coni's at each end and bait in the middle might work well ??

Have you ever thought about snaring mink ?


----------



## coyotejon

I am really going to try to nail the mink this year and am definitely going to try some bottom edge sets and for sure a bunch of blind sets. I have seen those mink boxes produce, but have also heard they are out performed by blind sets all day long. Mink are tricky little suckers but it feels great when you have one on your trap! Kind of a thinking mans game like coyote trapping.


----------



## NattyB

My "mink boxes" are 5 1/2" x 7" x 13" made from scrap pine. (PA requires trigger mechanism to be inset 7" from opening. Opening cannot be over 50 SQ inches.) I did put metal screen on the one end. Box nicely holds #155 (5"x5" Double Spring Body Trap). Mink is kind of a new game where I live...never had them as kids, but I started seeing road-kills a few years ago. Last year saw one chase a rabbit across the road in front of me. Amish farmer who gave my boy and I permission to trap said a fellow got two on his creek last year. Trapping has always been lower on my priority compared to archery deer and predator calling, but I want to trap more this year to teach my 10 YOA son. (He just got a 16" packet basket and a dozen traps for his birthday.) ...We will be setting #11 DLS in blind and pocket sets too. Will be baiting with fish, other fresh small game (as we get it) and Hawbaker's Mink Lure.

In PA, Snaring is limited to "cable-restraints" for fox and coyote in DEC/JAN/FEB.

I would like to post a pic of my first proto-type, but I get hung-up with all the tech stuff.


----------

